# Angelurlaub in Holland



## Raver@re (3. Dezember 2008)

hey Bordies,

Ich habe vor nächtes Jahr ab Juni mal 4-7 Tage mal ein Angelurlaub mit einem Kolegen zu machen.
Nun meine Fragen:Wir haben kein Vispass oder ähnliches.Was für Dokumente benötigen wir?
Wir wollen Spinnfischen und auf Aal Angeln welches Gebiet in Holland wäre dafür geeignet?
Wir Verfügen über kein Boot deshalb mein Gedanke in den Poldern unser Glück zu versuchen ist das Empfehlenswert?
Das Größte Problem besteht aber in der suche nach einer Unterkunft.Wir sind zu 2 bräuchten also nicht all zu viel Platz 2 Betten ein Bad ect. Wichtig ein GEFRIERFACH.
Kennt jemand ein günstiges Selbstversorgerhaus,Ferienwohnung ,Ferienhaus ect. es sollte für eine Woche unter 300€ liegen.

Falls jemand Infos für mich hat wäre ioch sehr dankbar;-)

Mfg Raver@re


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

Papiere ist einfach, Vispas gibt es in jedem Angelladen, bei VVV und auch in vielen Ferienressorts.

Aal mitnehmen ist ab 2009 nicht mehr (verboten)!

Bleiben die Polder, die kann man auch ohne Boot ablaufen.

Hecht geht ab 1. 7. auf !

300 €/Woche ist ein hartes Kriterium, denke daran wird es scheitern.


----------



## eddijung (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

|uhoh: Da ist Dir wohl ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen. Aal ab 2009 aus  holländischen gewässern entnehmen, ist verboten .Das gleiche gilt schon lange für Exos.|wavey:


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*



eddijung schrieb:


> |uhoh: Da ist Dir wohl ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen. Aal ab 2009 aus  holländischen gewässern entnehmen, ist verboten .Das gleiche gilt schon lange für Exos.|wavey:



Wieso? Da steht doch eindeutig: 

Aal mitnehmen ist ab 2009 nicht mehr (verboten)!

Das verboten in Klammern soll begründen warum Aal mitnehmen nicht mehr ist. Apropos Schreibfehler, was sind denn Exos? :q


----------



## Raver@re (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

Danke schon mal für die Infos kennt denn jemand von euch ein Gebiet (Ort) wo es erfolgsversprechend ist.Eine Unterkunft müsste in der nähe sein.Vorschläge nehme ich gerne an.


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

Hallo 

Unterkunft Campingplatz, erfolgsversprechend ist es überall, man muß nur Meter machen. Einfach mal hier im Holland Teil suchen und ein lesen.


----------



## Seraphim (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

Morgen zusammen,


also das mit einem Bungalow bis 300€ /Woche wird denke ich mal klappen (z.B.: im Bungalowpark Dirkshorn).  Das Gebiet um Dirkshorn ist voll von Poldern und Kanälen, desweiteren gibt es dort einen See mit Bootsverleih und nicht allzuweit ist das Meer.

Ich habe hier noch einen Link wo ich meinen Bungalow herausgesucht habe. 
(schau mal hier: http://www.parkdehorn.de/vermietung/)


mfg Seraphim


----------



## Raver@re (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

Danke Leute das is schon mal gutes material macht weiter so ich kann und kann mich nicht entscheiden.Wo fahrt Ihr am liebsten hin?Wie siehts mit dem Umfeld aus an dem Ort wo ihr seid?


----------



## eddijung (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

Exos, ist der lateinische Nahme für Hecht |bigeyes


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*



eddijung schrieb:


> Exos, ist der lateinische Nahme für Hecht |bigeyes



Was für ein lateinischer Dialekt? Wo wurde der gesprochen?

Ich kannte Exos bisher nur als "umgangssprachliche" Verkürzung des Plurals von Extrasolarer Planet, die werden bei uns aber äußerst selten gefischt #6


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

Ach ja, solltest Du eventuell den Esox oder auch Hecht genannt meinen, so stimmt Deine Aussage auch nur teilweise. Es gibt derzeit noch 3 Vereinigungen in NL bei denen leider die Entnahme von 1 Hecht pro Tag erlaubt ist.


----------



## Raver@re (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

Danke für die Tipps aber es hilft mir noch nicht weiter:-(


----------



## kspr (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

Wer soll dir denn bei was weiterhelfen? Ich denke du solltest einfach mal selber googlen um eine unterkunft zu finden...kann ja so schwer nicht sein.

Zu den orten ist zu sagen je weiter weg von der deutschen grenze um so fischreicher....wobei das gebiet um medemblik ziemlich leer gefischt ist durch die kundschaft von jan eggers und konsorten...


----------



## Mendener (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*



kspr schrieb:


> ....wobei das gebiet um medemblik ziemlich leer gefischt ist durch die kundschaft von jan eggers und konsorten...


 

Woher hast du denn die Info???

MfG Mendener


----------



## kspr (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

habe vor jahren selbst mit jan eggers in medemblik gefischt...

Jan eggers ist wohl einer der bekanntesten wenn nich sogar der bekannteste Hechtangler in Holland er bietet guidingtouren usw. an...natürlich alles in dem gebiet um medemblik da er auch dort in der nähe wohnt....


War letztes jahr das letzte mal vor ort. Dort zu fischen bringt meiner meinung nach genausoviel als wenn ich die rute bei mir ins klo tauche.


so long :/


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*



kspr schrieb:


> ...wobei das gebiet um medemblik ziemlich leer gefischt ist durch die kundschaft von jan eggers und konsorten...



Selten so einen Humbug gelesen. #q

In Nordholland ist C&R Pflicht, wie will man denn da eines der besten Hechtgewässer in den Niederlanden leer fischen. Wir haben dort bisher immer unsere Hechte gefangen, vielleicht liegt es an der Technik?


----------



## Mendener (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

@ Ulli

Ist doch super!!! Dann hat man bald seine Ruhe in Holland |supergri


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

Stimmt, Du hast Recht. Ich werde also in Zukunft keine Empfehlungen mehr für die leer gefischten Gegenden geben. #h


----------



## Wildkammer (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

hallo raver@re,
hallo zusammen, habe mich gerade angeldet, weil ich hierzu einfach mal meinen senf dzu geben möchte, natürlich nicht ganz uneigennützig ;-)
ich selbst bin begeisterter angler und jäger. 
wir haben uns in nordholland ein mobilheim zugelegt, welches wir auch vermieten.
es passt in den gestzten ramen, was den preis angeht. es liegt etwa 20 km vor den helder, wenn du unteresse an unserer homepage hast, kann ich dir sie gerne mailen.
alles zu papieren und gesetzen findest du unter: 
*www.angeln-in-den-*niederlanden*.de/index.htm*
ist auch in deutsch geschrieben ;-)

liebe grüsse, die wildkammer


----------



## Cyprinide83 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

Moin,

Ich kann Dir ein spitzen Gewässer empfehlen.
"De Haringvliet" bei Rotterdam ,genauer gesagt bei Hellovotsluis.
Dort gibt es einen Angelladen De Catfish.Dort wird Dir dann weitergeholfen.
Es gibt viele Unterkünfte von bis..

Ich war vor zwei wochen dort beruflich und habe abends auf Zander geangelt.
Habe in der Zeit 186 Zander gefangen .Der Größte war 98cm und brachte 21Pfund auf die Waage..

Gruß Micha


----------



## powermike1977 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

186 zander in 2 wochen...WATT???


----------



## Cyprinide83 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

Ja echt Klasse das Gewässer.
Das meiste was ich fangen konnte waren 26 Stück pro Tag...
Auch Stippen ist richtig geil dort.
Habe mit dem Besitzer von dem dortigem Angelladen gesprochen ,er sagte mir das dort sehr viele Engländer zum Feedern hin fahren die haben da so gewichte von 200-250kg Fisch am Tag.

Hier kannste dir mal die Seite vom Angelladen anschauen da sind auch Bilder drin.

www.de-catfish.nl

Gruß Micha


----------



## MOORLA (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland*

250 kg am tag erscheint mir pro person ZIEMLICH utopisch!


----------

